# Lake Logan (Fish Ohio!)



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Went out to Lake Logan today by the old hatchery ponds to do some carp fishing. Got all of the rigs set out at 1pm or so and let the waiting begin. Ended up catching 3 relatively fast in the 5-7 pound range. Then the bite turned off for a good 4 hours. Just as my friends and I were about to head out, my rod that was set up in one of the hatchery ponds behind me gave out the heart pounding beep...beep.......BEEEEEEP from the bite alarm. Landed yet another 7 pound common carp. Just as I popped the hooked out of it's mouth, I hear the rod I have set out as far as I could cast in the main lake absolutely SCREAM off without warning. I had my friends return the carp to the hatchery pond, because I knew as soon as I set into whatever was on the other end of this rod was of a good size. After a good 8 minute fight, I see the little lake monster surface and to my disappointment, it was not my 20 pound carp I've been hoping for. But my disappointment didn't last long when I saw the size of this bait thief.
Turned out to be my new PB channel catfish and my first (recorded) fish ohio.
4 carp and a new PB fish ohio channel cat at a new watershed for me. A good day!














8.5lb 26 inches.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There's some very nice Channels in Logan, good to see someone get one 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Those are some very nice fish!! Keep it going. Pics along with a summary makes it all the better too.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Job!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats on the fish and that's one nice channel you have there.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice cat dont think ive ever seen a channel that color kinda looks like a flatty


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

behole: Yeah that's how most of them looked when I caught them out of Logan. Usually big channels get dark blue or black even. But these were a nice golden color like this guy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Teah all the 8 to 10 pounders i get are black or silver i wonder if it has to do with there diet or enviroment, pretty cool though, hoping to hit some big channels and flatties saturday down at wills creek dam area.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's some excellent fishing and nice one's as well.Keep it going.I'd like to see ya catch a Big Flathead.Say around 50lbs.or so.Good Luck.




Roscoe


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I've had my share of big flatheads (;









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful fish

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Hell yeah, i cant wait to hook into one of those bad boys


----------



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

Took my wife down to Hocking Hills area for our Anniversary Sept. 23-25th.. One day fishing, Two day's Shopping.But that's OK with me, that's how you stay together for 37 years.We fished Lake Logan, not in the prime a.m.-p.m. periods, as my wife is not an early riser, and I forgot my boat lights for night. Fished with minnows and spinners, moved around the lake a lot due to slow bite. Caught a dozen or so crappie most too small to keep. The one bright spot was when we anchored just outside the swimming bouys. I was using my main rod casting assorted artificials and my secondary rod was straight down off the side of the boat with just a split shot, no bobber, and a minnow, no more than 4feet when I hit a 15" Fish Ohio Crappie. My first crappie fish ohio, to join the other 5 fish Ohio. Was a beautiful day & I'm thankful to have spent it with my soul mate.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice slab! My buddy is out on the lake and said the water temp is 67. He caught a 14 " slab and several small saugeyes. Fish you become very active soon. There'll be slapping on the food bag!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the carp and the big channel cat. 

Don't overlook Cowan Lake for big carp and channel cats. It can be a frustrating place at times, often requiring long hours, but it is a lot closer to Middletown.

I'm thinking of doing an all-day session at Cowan this Monday or Tuesday. Drop me a pm if you would like to meet up.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I would love to try Cowan sometime. But the reason I'm out in the Lake Logan area is because I go to school at Hocking College in Nelsonville.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Alex_Combs said:


> I would love to try Cowan sometime. But the reason I'm out in the Lake Logan area is because I go to school at Hocking College in Nelsonville.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



That's a great part of the state. Hocking hills is my favorite place to camp. Rose Lake has bluegill in excess of 9" and has even produced a 10 lb bass. The Hocking River is a great smallie river. I have not fished for carp in Lake Logan, but I do remember seeing a pic of either a 20 or 30 lber from there, so there should be some good carp in there. Good Luck!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

My memory was almost correct. It was a 29lb carp a guy caught in 2005. Here is the thread: 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=29566


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I definitely believe it.
I saw one crash yesterday out in the middle of the water that was upper twenties easy. 
I did manage my first double figure out of there though, yesterday.














10 lb 3 oz. Not a whale but it sure was fun. I've seen 4 other double digit fish come out of there including two other 10s (one of which being a mirror), an 11 and a 15 1/2 pounder.
That's a pretty darn good average for me and my friends so I'm certainly happy with the fish quality at this lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

